# Camber to Rocker Transition



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Have to agree with Snowolf here. Different cambers is one of those things you can't really understand until you ride them and you can't explain them once you do. The various qualities he points out are true, but what the feels like under foot is really hard to describe.

Your riding style will adjust, just get a feel for it on groomers. Play around with it more after you get some laps in and you will start to discover how to take advantage of all those little nuances to get the overall effect out of whatever camber profile you are riding.


----------



## dlam1233 (Jan 4, 2011)

Any opinions on the Flow Infinite Reverse Camber? That's what I'm thinking about getting. Forgive me if reverse camber is different than rocker. I'm still a noob lol.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

What would be different from traditional camber to a zero camber in the middle and rocker in the tip and tail. I got the Garage Rocker. I figured it would be stable for riding since it has the carvable flat camber and then be playful and flexible because of the rocker in the tip and tail. Rome's site says it's a five for riding though. I already kinda know it won't be a massive suck in the groomer, but I was wondering why Rome would rate it that slow.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

dlam1233 said:


> Any opinions on the Flow Infinite Reverse Camber? That's what I'm thinking about getting. Forgive me if reverse camber is different than rocker. I'm still a noob lol.


Rocker between the feet and cumber underfoot, there will be a slight nose and tail rise, but nothing huge.

Good board, but get a Never Summer for the same basic tech, Made in the USA.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Like Wolfie said, depending on the board they all react a bit differently. I know when I went from my cambered Rome Flag to my NS Legacy last season the first 2-3 runs were a bit sketchy getting used to the feel of the rocker under foot and the pivoty feel it gives. The only place I really noticed it on a consistent basis was when flat basing on a flat section as it has a tendency to wander a bit on you if your not paying attention. Where I really noticed the difference though was when I got out west and was dealing with 18" of fresh every day in vail for the week I was out there. The NS literally floated the nose up and made riding in those conditions so much more fun then riding a straight cambered deck and having to set the bindings back and work the nose to keep it up and not submarining in the deep pow. 

I do still prefer the Cambered beast for high speed runs though because the stability at warp is much better than on a rockered board IMO.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

It took me 1-2 days to get used to my NS Evo 151 from a really stiff 156 Camber. It felt really weird at first, but after a while it feels just... normal.  

Oh I just remembered too! I remember that my first few runs on the NS Evo, there'd be plenty of moments where I'd tell myself " I would've ate hard shit if I was still on my camber board ", because rocker boards don't catch edges that easily.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Great thread. Im going from a Solomon Official (camber) to an Arbor Coda (basic rocker with grip tech edges) and I'm kind of nervous about how it will hold a hard carve on groomers. But like anything else, I'm sure I will adjust....... im hoping..... ;-)


----------

